# SE Michigan Subcontractors wanted.



## ParksLandscaping (Jul 30, 2000)

Top instant pay contractors that can perform! Don't wonder and wait when your next paycheck is coming!

We have work all over but here are some specifics currently.

Looking for a skid steer for a Shelby Township site.

Looking for a skid steer, backhoe, or loader for a Rochester Hills site.

Looking for a backhoe or loader for a Southfield site.

Subcontractor wanted for a small Oakland Township full service condo association.

Looking for contractors for various sites in the City of Detroit.


----------

